# Power Saving Can No Longer Be Turned Off?



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

This looks like something new in the Hx2xs with 0x66d.
There is no longer a setting to turn off Power Saving. I know this annoys some people so does anyone know of a keyword search to turn this off?

Thank you!

Edited to say just me apparently?
Weirdness!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

JBv said:


> This looks like something new in the Hx2xs with 0x66d.
> There is no longer a setting to turn off Power Saving. I know this annoys some people so does anyone know of a keyword search to turn this off?
> 
> Thank you!


I have no answer to your question because both my receivers that have received 66d still have the Power Saving switch. I can only suggest a reset might help.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Even if there's a keyword search to turn it off, I'm curious what the impact of this might be for those who currently leave their HX2x's "on".

I'm asking because as soon as you touch GUIDE, LIST, MENU or CHAN on the remote, the box will wake up. If so, does it really matter if the front panel lights are "on" or "off"? :scratchin


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, for those of us with the Monoprice component to composite adapter connected to a modulator for mirroring to all the TVs in the house (after D* munged up 480i output with the HD GUI) it would be annoying to have to move within range of the feeble RF remote to wake-up the box so we could go back to watching Fox News while changing the oil in our SUV out in the garage, :lol:.

And didn't some one post here the energy savings was like 1 watt? Seems like a tough way to save $0.04 in 5 years on the light bill.

And I have another box set for one of the music channels piped around the house, annoying if that starts shutting off every 4 hours. 


:eek2:


But maybe an RBR fixes it so I'll calm down, :grin:


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL!!

hope they don't add that 'feature' on my boxes at the nursing home. While a service call every 4 hours to turn everybody's TV service back on would make me $$$$$ set for life, I bet the nursing home administrators switch to DISH after my first bill.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It would matter to me because I prefer to sleep with the TV on. I don't want the receiver shutting itself off overnight on it's own and waking me up. I'm sure it would also matter to a lot of others who use Slingboxes, archive to a DVD recorder etc. 

I'm sick of these companies and the government forcing power saving stuff down our throat. If they want to make it an option fine, but don't force me into it. Especially when it actually impacts the function of the device like this. I'm the one paying my electric bill not them, I can decide what to do to save energy if I want to. Outlawing incandescent bulbs is another one that really angers me. I have places where I use the heat those bulbs give off to keep stuff from freezing, etc. Switching to a CFL or LED bulb is not going to work, that just means now I have to buy an electric heater that is probably going to use more power than the 100W ligth bulb that worked just fine before.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gov said:


> Well, for those of us with the Monoprice component to composite adapter connected to a modulator for mirroring to all the TVs in the house (after D* munged up 480i output with the HD GUI) it would be annoying to have to move within range of the feeble RF remote to wake-up the box so we could go back to watching Fox News while changing the oil in our SUV out in the garage, :lol:.





gov said:


> hope they don't add that 'feature' on my boxes at the nursing home. While a service call every 4 hours to turn everybody's TV service back on would make me $$$$$ set for life, I bet the nursing home administrators switch to DISH after my first bill.





Beerstalker said:


> It would matter to me because I prefer to sleep with the TV on. I don't want the receiver shutting itself off overnight on it's own and waking me up.


Well that answers my question! :lol:

Thanks guys. I figured there was at least one good reason, and since I've never encountered those situations on my own, I was curious.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah it's most of concern to the elderly I find!
But also bars too I would imagine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is more or less a non-issue with commercial accounts, because commercial accounts have a switch on their accounts that disables power saving mode. A bar can leave the TV on untouched forever if they want. If a person claims to be a commercial user and says they have problems with power saving mode, it’s either because they are using a residential account or they haven’t turned the boxes on in a year (which is legitimately the case in seasonal businesses.) 

A nursing home doesn’t have to worry about it if the receivers are in a rack hooked to modulators. If each room has its own box, they may have power saving mode on if the residents pay their own bills.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

So we're agreed that being able to enable *OR* _disable_ the power saving feature is important.

I just checked my HR20 and it's still there after the OX66d download day before yesterday. It's under settings, sixth item down.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree that if you lost the ability to disable it, you'd be pretty unhappy yeah. I know some commercial customers, as I said, who had their receivers unplugged for a while and they turned them back on and found they had power saving and couldn't disable it. It took about a day before they got the proper downloads and their accounts were set up properly.


----------

